# Nomos Tangente 38 Review



## Asmodeus (Oct 31, 2013)

I have been eyeing the Nomos Tangente 38 for a few months now and today I finally made the decision to make it my own.
This is my first review and first post here and I am not a watch expert so any comments are welcome.


While I was cruising the interwebs for facts and pictures of the watch, I noticed the (to me) unbearable lack of pictures and videos of the Nomos Tangente 38. So now that it is making that beatiful silent ticking sound on my wrist I thought I could make the decision to buy this beautiful watch easier for you by providing some more pictures of it.


I was looking for a minimalist watch with hand-wind movement (preferably in-house movement).
After looking at hundreds of watches i settled on the Nomos Tangente 38 because of its beautifully simple design and German in-house movement.


Did I mention that I just love the ticking sound of the watch when I hold it to my ear? I think now I know what all you watch enthusiasts mean by the watch being alive.


And It is thin and light. I almost dont notice it on my wrist. Perfect.


I was thinking of making a Youtube-video but i am not sure if there is a demand for that. If you want it, tell me and I will try to make one in the next few days.


Here are some facts about the watch I have collected from various sites:


The Company:

NOMOS is located in the famous German watchmaking town of Glashütte. 
The Name "Nomos" is a Greek term for "law". It is the origin of the suffix "-onomy", as in economy or astronomy.
The Company was founded in 1990 by Roland Schwertner. The Designer of the first (Bauhaus inspired) collection was Susanne Günther.
Since 2005 NOMOS has only used in-house built movements.




The Movement:


α (Alpha)-NOMOS caliber with manual winding
Diameter: 10 ½ lines (23.3 mm)
Height: 2.6 mm
21,600 A/h
Power Reserve: 43 hours
Triovis fine adjustment regulator
Decentralized seconds
stop-seconds mechanism (hacking seconds)
Glashütte three-quarter plate
17 ruby bearings
Glashütte stopwork
Incabloc shock protection
balance spring from Nivarox 1A
adjusted in six positions (better than COSC)
tempered blue screws
rhodium-plated movement surfaces with Glashütte ribbing and NOMOS perlage
ratchet and crown wheel with Glashütte sunburst




The Case:


stainless steel
bipartite
diameter 37.5 mm
Lug to Lug length: 48 mm
height 6.75 mm
sapphire crystal glass back




The Strap:


made of "Shell Cordovan" (horsehide) by the Horween Leather Company in Chicago
black
19 mm wide
stainless steel buckle with NOMOS logo




The Dial:


galvanized
white silver-plated




The Hands:


steel
tempered blue

Video:





(My wrist size is 18cm)
(The pictures are in low quality due to the filesize restriction. You can find the original pics here: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/w7s5uh2t13jqz7s/6n2yk_FUx0 )


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Great review and pics! Still haven't decided which one to get. The 38 looks like a good fit on you, but my wrist is only 16.5, so I still worry about lug overhang.


----------



## mfm22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow. Your timing is Perfect !!! I've been debating which Nomos to get ? I started with Tangente for the classic ,clean look .But I found myself eyeing the club series, I'm naturally drawn to sportier watches . Well it came down to Tangente 38 ,por the club datum maybe club dunkel .?..
there are few if any reviews on the "38". 
Looks great on your wrist. I have to do some math to get to inches.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 31, 2013)

dhtjr said:


> Great review and pics! Still haven't decided which one to get. The 38 looks like a good fit on you, but my wrist is only 16.5, so I still worry about lug overhang.


I am glad you liked it!
My wrist is 6cm from side to side and the lug to lug length of the watch is 48mm.
Hope this helps.

Btw.: the above pictures and some more in better quality are here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/w7s5uh2t13jqz7s/6n2yk_FUx0


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Great watch...one of my favorite brands...thanks for the time and effort ...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 31, 2013)

Just added the video:

Nomos Tangente 38 - YouTube


----------



## Ashers82 (Nov 2, 2013)

After many months of reading this wonderful site, this is my first post. I received my Nomos Tangente 38 Datum today and couldn't be happier. Originally I was looking to get a Blue Tag Aquaracer (WAN2111), so you can see how drastically my choice has changed. It started to change when I came across the Stowa Brand and the love it receives from this Forum.

I started to lean towards the German brands instead of the better known (by me) high street ones. I came close a few times to ordering the Marine automatic, then the Antea ks, but I couldn't decide on the size. I can't tell you how much time I took comparing the Nomos to the Stowa to justify the higher price. But In the end, after changing my mind about manual vs automatic or date vs no date, I went with the Tangente datum (even after seeing the video on how to change the date).

Instead of ordering through the Nomos website, I emailed then called Stewart's watches after seeing their name come up in one of the threads. They were very helpful, but more importantly they give me a pretty good discount (Thank you Robert). The watch is so much nicer in the flesh than any of the pictures/videos I've seen. I was worried about it being too small, but as others have said it wears a lot bigger than its actual 37.5 mm size. 

My only issue - How will I fill my evenings now that I've actually purchased it???? I apologise for any grammar, punctuation or spelling mistakes. I never paid enough attention at school b-)


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 31, 2013)

Ashers82 said:


> After many months of reading this wonderful site, this is my first post. I received my Nomos Tangente 38 Datum today and couldn't be happier. Originally I was looking to get a Blue Tag Aquaracer (WAN2111), so you can see how drastically my choice has changed. It started to change when I came across the Stowa Brand and the love it receives from this Forum.
> 
> I started to lean towards the German brands instead of the better known (by me) high street ones. I came close a few times to ordering the Marine automatic, then the Antea ks, but I couldn't decide on the size. I can't tell you how much time I took comparing the Nomos to the Stowa to justify the higher price. But In the end, after changing my mind about manual vs automatic or date vs no date, I went with the Tangente datum (even after seeing the video on how to change the date).
> 
> ...
















Congratulations! Good Choice.
You, Sir are a true Gentleman and a Scholar.


----------



## Renaissance Reddy (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry a little late to this thread... I just wanted to say I've been on the fence about buying a Tangente for quite some time. 
But after seeing this post and your video, I am definitely going to buy one. Thanks!


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Great read. Thanks for the review. Nice watch.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Too bad we can't get this in Singapore


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Great review and pictures!


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

A little too big for your wrist, IMHO. I think the 35 mm version (or possibly even the 33 mm) would have been a better fit.


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

dduck said:


> A little too big for your wrist, IMHO. I think the 35 mm version (or possibly even the 33 mm) would have been a better fit.


Beg to differ, I think it looks great, lugs don't jut out and the larger size lends a bit of versatility.. IMHO!


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

simplicity defined


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmadsen13 (Mar 15, 2020)

good review


----------



## rachit88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Amazing!


----------

